# General > Photography >  Old Wick fishing boats

## plumber

The Morning Star WK27 arrivng into the harbour

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Excellent picture, hopefully this thread can catch on like the one in general forum as there must be 100`s of good pics of the Wick boats, Ive a few- must get them up

----------


## jings00

My dad used to do some deep sea angling years ago, I was clearing out some things and happened across this picture. WK 220 is the registration, I think..maybe 270.

----------


## Raven

Love the pic jings00! Which lighthouse is it?

----------


## peter macdonald

Maureen WK270 at Dunnet Head

----------


## jings00

Thanks P M...i thought it was Dunnet way...and for confirming the boat too.

----------


## plumber

Morning Star along side some other boats

----------


## bobandag16

> Morning Star along side some other boats


 great piture sunny in wick :Smile:

----------


## w.j.milne

Looking for a picture of this boat. One of the herring fleet calling at Wick 1913 - 1938

----------


## south view 7



----------


## south view 7



----------


## south view 7



----------


## south view 7



----------


## south view 7



----------


## south view 7

looking for names for this two.

----------


## south view 7



----------


## south view 7



----------


## south view 7



----------


## Betty

This was taken in 1976.

----------


## plumber

Good photo's, keep them coming

----------


## peter macdonald

The wintry scene has the Atalanta WK161 and the Rosebank  WK155  
Rosebank foundered in Sinclair Bay 3/12/1959 Wick reg 18/08/1952 previosly being BF39 Defiant LOA 54.7ft B 15.8ft D 5ft Built in Lossiemouth 1932 Originally skippered by D Macbeath who part owned her with G and J Simpson, W Sutherland, J Sinclair and TD More all of Wick She changed hands on 7/3 1958 and was owned by the skipper George Thain and Mrs Barrie Thain at the time of her loss 
The ones in the slide are Star of Peace Gleaners 2 and Ardent

----------


## south view 7

Thanks for that Peter........

----------


## south view 7

The rose in june

----------


## south view 7



----------


## south view 7



----------


## Kenn

Wonderful images, any idea when those were working?

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Wonderful images, any idea when those were working?


In the late 60`s - the 70`s Lizz, unfortunatly there arnt any seine netters working from Wick now, There is Boy Andrew & Opportune but they dont  land in Wick.
Such a shame from what it was even 25 years ago to absolute nothing left now ::

----------


## Tighsonas4

sure thing glad i got the tip off that we are here now
have some queries but will put it on the other thread if its not closed  tony

----------


## Kenn

Boy Andrew is that the 1 that is often moored by the fish mart at Scrabster?
Have many a picture as our son shares the name.

----------


## peter macdonald

Photo of the Rose in June has
Nearest quay is the Loyalty ,then Sustain,Rose in June, Bluebell

Further up Letetia,Fisher Boy

Lying at other quay

Pentland Swell?

Rival 11

Gleaners,Alert,Spindrift

Girl Margaret and Quiet Waters

----------


## south view 7



----------


## south view 7

Another two for you Peter

----------


## Raven

south view 7, your old photos are stunning! Thanks for sharing!  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

WK 176 looks like a real veteran, any idea on the date of the photo or the age of the boat?

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> 


Provider WK 84,
 owned by Liam Smith & Davie Plowman . This  mustve been when she was relatively new in Wick as she has a cod end boom aside the wheelhouse. She later had the rope reels removed & converted to pair trawling , after  which she had a major refit in Macduff in whch a 3/4 length shelter deck was fitted.
During her time in Wick/Scrabster she paired with Raymond Ross`s Avalon III WK 343, Alvidra Elaine WK111 & the late Graham(Hartley) Smith`s Bonaventure INS 325.
She was sold around 1996/97 as Liam & Shortie retired

----------


## wicker05

Great photo's and very interesting thread, thanks everyone

----------


## south view 7

> WK 176 looks like a real veteran, any idea on the date of the photo or the age of the boat?


 Don"t know anything about her,hopeing someone could identify her on here.

----------


## peter macdonald

Mhari Bhan
Registration: 
WK176 
Date in WK registration: 
07/17/1952 - 08/01/1961 
Dimensions
Draft: 
6.40ft 
Beam: 
15.00ft 
Length Over All: 
48.50ft 
Keel: 
42.00ft 
Tonnage
Gross: 
20.95Ton 
Net: 
20.95Ton 
Builders
Built in: 
Fraserburgh 
Date Built: 
1933 
Ports
Home Port: 
Wick 
Date in Port: 
07/17/1952 - 08/01/1961 
Owner Name: 
W McKay J Macleod 
Skipper Name: 
J Macleod 
Remarks: 
Sold to Port Talbot Was CN259 owned in Carradale by Neil and Alexander MacDougall
This was the boat Jockie had before he bought the IVY with Belig McKay 
PM

----------


## Fisherbigin

The Provider moved to the BF register named Denarius,then moving over to Mallaig renamed Azelia OB 80

----------


## Kenn

Many thanks Peter for the information, thought she must be a little elderly looking at the design although would have put her older than you have. Was she a traditional style that continued into the last century?

----------


## peter macdonald

Lizz According to Angus Martins book "The Ringnetters" The innovation of this design was with the building of the Falcon by J Miller in St Monance in 1922 for Campbelltown owners  It should add she was built for ringnetting not seine netting as she was being used for in the picture
I think the 3 men on the Mhari Bahns deck were Wullig Anderson in the bow Johners Sinclair beside the wheelhouse and Mike Miller aft 
All best

----------


## south view 7

Thanks Peter for the info on the mhari bhan,knew i could rely on you.i was just saying to tighsonas4 today that i thought that was johners standing at the wheelhouse.S.V.7.

----------


## south view 7

Maid of Honour

----------


## south view 7

Primula.

----------


## peter macdonald

WK 30 is the Maid of Honour (2nd one)
Date in WK registration: 
03/02/1950 - 05/03/1976  
Dimensions
Draft: 
7.10ft 
Beam: 
16.40ft 
Length Over All: 
51.60ft 
Keel: 
47.50ft  Tonnage
Gross: 
24.90Ton 
Net: 
24.90Ton  Builders
Built in: 
Scalloway 
Date Built: 
1950  
Ports
Home Port: 
Wick 
Date in Port: 
03/02/1950 - 05/03/1978 
Owner Name: 
J Carter H Carter D Carter W Bremner 
Skipper Name: 
J Carter   
Remarks: 
Sold to Pittenweem renamed Integrity
Picture would be taken around 1971

WK97 
Primula (2nd one)
Date in WK registration: 
10/07/1946 - 08/09/1980  
Dimensions
Draft: 
7.00ft 
Beam: 
17.40ft 
Length Over All: 
55.00ft 
Keel: 
50.00ft  Tonnage
Gross: 
34.18Ton 
Net: 
34.18Ton  
Builders
Built in: 
Peterhead 
Date Built: 
1946  
Ports
Home Port: 
Thurso 
Date in Port: 
10/07/1946 - 10/19/1980 
Owner Name: 
A MacIntosh J Sinclair 
Skipper Name: 
A MacIntosh   
Remarks: 
Sold to Grimsby 
Looks to be nearly new in the picture

----------


## south view 7

I think this photo was taken when she was handed over from the builders by the look of the people in white shirts and ties,and the young boys aboard.

----------


## Stroma

New website on wick boats.
www.wkboats.co.uk

----------


## Tricia morgan

If anyone can help i would love to see a photo of the  ALBAN WICK 222 Thank you

----------


## Bradcon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75103060@N00/6926704521/
try this tricia.

----------


## SkozkrHorgr

Hello, long shot as 6 years have passed, anybody have any information or photos of Rose Valley WK51?

----------


## stumpy

An even longer shot, I fear, but in case anyone's still checking, here goes.

I was looking a boat up for a relative, who was checking it out for friends, so my information's come through a couple of people. 

They were looking for information on the Lea-Rig, WK3, which they had as having Helmsdale connections (the Innes family) round about 1950. Checked the usual sites, starting with this one, Caithness Archive and Ships Nostalgia.

As far as I can see, WK3 is a Wick boat, 1968 to 1978, but WK331, also the Lea-Rig, was Helmsdale, registered to Hugh and James Innes and sold to Kirkwall in 1952. So far, so good, but the next bit has me confused. The story in the friends' family is that at some point she went down with nobody lost. No information on where or when, but the skipper was a McIntosh. I can't tie this in with anything else.

My relative's pretty good on the fishing and boats, but we're from the Thurso side and might be missing something. The other problem is that his friends got it from a relative who's well up in years and might be getting things confused (though most of the old chiels I knew were pretty sharp well into old age). Either way, we're stuck.

Does any of this ring a bell, or could anyone point me in the right direction to unravel this one?

Thanks,
Stumpy

----------


## stumpy

I realise this thread's pretty much fallen by the wayside (and like many others, I'm grateful to all the people that have shared so much information) but to follow up on my last post, my relative's now learned that his original source was confused. It was WK331, the Helmsdale Lea-Rig, but the McIntosh story was wrong (that's another story). Anyway, his friends now have the information they were looking for.

----------

